# Miro reflectors



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't have the answer for you, but the specific application for which you are using the lights is something that you should consider when changing from a light scattering reflector to any mirrored or spot lighting. In my limited experience, mirrored reflectors are useful is you are directing the light to a specific task area, but not as good for general lighting where you want the light dispersed evenly over a wide area. In other words, you could increase the lighting by 10 or 15% but that is not necessarily better lighting for your specific requirement.

just my .02


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Depends on the manufacturer of the fixture, age of fixture and conditions.

The best metal I use, is special PP&G painted white, and it's only 87% reflective.

The mirror4 from analux, is 95% reflective. 

Some manufacturers might use a cheap white paint, and at best, it might be 65%. 

How the reflector is bent or shaped makes a big difference too.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't care too much for white fixtures. Too much splatter and scatter. I like miro 4's most of the time. They have the best Cathodoluminescence


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I don't care too much for white fixtures. Too much splatter and scatter. I like miro 4's most of the time. They have the best Cathodoluminescence


Cathodoluminescence has been exploited as a probe to map the local density of states of planar dielectric photonic crystals and nanostructured photonic materials.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathodoluminescence#cite_note-3

Please explain how this relates to the reflectance factor of white vs miro, keeping in mind,
"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.":whistling2:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I goggeled this site. Is the stuff you need here?
http://www.anomet.com/painted_white_reflectors.html


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

wcord said:


> Cathodoluminescence has been exploited as a probe to map the local density of states of planar dielectric photonic crystals and nanostructured photonic materials.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathodoluminescence#cite_note-3
> 
> Please explain how this relates to the reflectance factor of white vs miro, keeping in mind,
> "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.":whistling2:


I used it like this 

Cathodoluminescence is an optical and electromagnetic phenomenon in which electrons impacting on a luminescent material such as a phosphor, cause the emission of photons which may have wavelengths in the visible spectrum


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I don't care too much for white fixtures. Too much splatter and scatter. I like miro 4's most of the time. They have the best Cathodoluminescence


Now this class, this is quality trolling. Grade A schtuff. We can all learn something from this post. Let us break it down...

First - since the subject Cletus is getting hammered in his normal haunts, he found an out of the way portion of the forum. Credit where credit is due - he puts the time and effort in trying to find a good topic to troll.

Second - that rolling folksy style, you can almost see the straw clenched between the remaining teeth as the words tumble out in a hayseed drawl.

But enough about the targeting and delivery, the real treasure here is the punch line. A beaut. At first blush, you gotta admit, it almost seems like the ignant ******* knows something. Cathodoluminescence. Can it be possible?

You know you had to look that up.

Seriously - raise your hand if you knew what that was....thought so.

But the best cathodoluminescence? Said with definitive confidence. :thumbup:

So you looked it up - which means the troll got you hooked. Damn if you didn't bite on that line and look it up to prove something.

And of course, since you looked it up, you already know he used it to describe something that has no cathodoluminescent qualities whatsoever.

wcord points it out, and points out the very article that answers the OP's question.

Then the troll does the classic - and you young trolls, this is truly what separates your garden variety troll from the master baiters - he doubled down. He found a definition for cathodoluminescence that almost sounds like it pertains. 

Just close enough that you had to read it and start thinking about it. 

I mean, if only for a second, you feel like he might actually be right.

Then the feeling that he is indeed talking bunk and you not only swallowed hook but swan into the net.

Classic.

We can all learn from this. :thumbsup:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I used it like this
> 
> 
> Cathodoluminescence is an optical and electromagnetic phenomenon in which electrons impacting on a luminescent material such as a phosphor, cause the emission of photons which may have wavelengths in the visible spectrum


Sorry, but I can't help myself. Might as well shoot myself for being sucked in, but I finished my paper work for the night and what the h**l:thumbup:



Well I believe you are mixing up product.
The OP is discussing Fluorescent lamps, not ESL (Electron Stimulated Luminescence) lamps which BTW are edison base sockets. ESL is NOT Cathodoluminescence

When you flick a switch, electricity passes from one filament to the other and, along the way, it stirs up the mercury atoms, causing some of them to vaporize. Photons are emitted in the process of exciting the atoms. Photons are light. The light produced from this process, however, is in the ultraviolet spectrum, which is not only invisible but also capable of incinerating whatever it comes in contact with. This is where phosphorus comes in. Phosphorus absorbs the ultraviolet light and releases the white visible light that passes through the glass and illuminates our rooms.

Cathodoluminescence works like the cathode-ray tubes found in old-fashioned television sets. It uses a source of electrons to bombard a phosphorescent material coated on the inside of a glass bulb, causing the material to emit light. An electrical field, high temperature or photoelectric effect is used to make a metal surface emit the electron.
AFAIK, lamps of this type are not commercially available.


​


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

eejack said:


> Now this class, this is quality trolling. Grade A schtuff. We can all learn something from this post. Let us break it down...
> .
> 
> Classic.
> ...


I knew as soon as I read his post, I couldn't let it go. Just like standing in the middle of the road like a deer in the headlights, knowing what was happening and can't stop.
Oh well:laughing::laughing:


----------

